# Fischereiabgabe für SH



## micha_2 (1. November 2011)

Moin @all, nun hats auch den Westen getroffen. Ab dem nächsten Jahr 10Euronen wenn es an die Küste geht, für SchleswigHolstein. Ich meine das geht in Ordnung, wenn das Geld den richtigen Stellen zu gute kommt.
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## gründler (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

10€ pro Tag Woche Monat Jahr...???


|wavey:


----------



## micha_2 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

10€/anno


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Kostet die Fischereiabgabe für S-H nicht schon länger 10 Euro? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

nee hast nix verpasst ....
für dich ja.
die Geschichte ist die, das diejenigen die nicht aus S.-H. kommen sich noch nen extra Schein holen müssen. #q
Ich find es sch**** !!!!
die 10 EUR machen einen nicht arm, aber 1.wieder nen Zettel mehr den man sich zusammenrennen muß und 2. widerspricht das der bisher gängigen Regelungen das die Bundesländer die Fischereischeine der anderen anerkennen !

Kann man dann in HH ja auch eingeführt werden - gibt ja genug Touristengruppen die hierher zum Zanderangeln kommen |kopfkrat


abgesehen davon glaub ich nicht das die Einnahmen irgendwelchen Fischereiprojekten zugute kommen werden ....


----------



## Klaus S. (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Woher wisst ihr das?? Gibts da Quellen für??
Woher soll das ein Fischerreischeininhaber wissen wenn er nicht angeschrieben wird? Hab meine Marke schon fürs nächste Jahr.


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

*http://www.lsfv-sh.de/*


gibts hier auch im Forum inzwischen einige threads rüber ....


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Solange das den Beständen zugute kommt, ist das doch in Ordnung. Wenn ich in irgendeinem See angeln will, muß ich mir ja auch eine Erlaubnis holen. Und die kostet dann oft´nen Zehner pro Tag...
Petri


----------



## Franky (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Nun, MeckPomm nimmt 20 €/Jahr für die Ostseeangelerlaubnis... Daher sehe ich 10 € mal nicht als die große Hürde an.
Als viel wichtiger sehe ich bei sowas eine unkomplizierte Lösung für "Nicht-SHler" an, die dort angeln möchten. Auch hier wäre der Ansatz aus MeckPomm "vorbildlich": per Mail die relevanten Daten schicken, um Zusendung der Karte (Tag/Woche/Jahr) bitten und nach Erhalt die beliegende Rechnung bezahlen.
Als katastrophal und "worst-case" würde ich es ansehen, wenn es nur spezielle Ausgabestellen mit womöglich ungünstigen Öffnungszeiten gibt, die nur persönlich die entsprechende Marke/Quittung/whatever aushändigen.


----------



## marioschreiber (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Stand der Dinge ist wohl das ihr eine Marke (Fischereiabgabe) auf dem Amt erwerben müsst ! 
Das wäre somit die ungünstige Variante.
Zumal noch nicht mal ein Dokument existiert in die die eingeklebt werden könnte.
Die können ja schlecht die Marke aus eurem Bundesland überkleben ! 
Noch ist nichts genaues raus .....


----------



## Kistenmann (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Bisher ist es "nur" eine gesetzliche Regelung, die aber noch nicht konkret umgesetzt worden ist, was zum Beispiel die Verfahrensabläufe angeht. Bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf mein Gespräch mit dem Ministerium, weil morgen gehts anne Küste...


----------



## Lütten (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Mich nervt diese "fischereiabgabe" - kommt mir vor wie: Hmm, sie bezahlen dies, das und das auch, aber wir brauchen mehr geld ... Hmm können wir dies oder das teurer machen?! Nee, wäre ja unfair dann kommt halt zu dies und das noch jenes hinzu. Zum Kot**n !

Erinnert mich stark an die umweltplakete: So wir haben hier mal ein paar aufkleber hergestellt, hat kaum was gekostet. Die können sie jetzt kaufen und auf ihr auto kleben und tada - es wird viel umweltfreundlicher. 
Jetzt dürfen sie auch hier und dahin auch! Welch toller aufkleber!

Sorry fürs OT aber wenn ich sowas lese kommt mir der kaffee hoch !


----------



## Franky (2. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Auha... Wenn mein "Katastrophenfall" tatsächlich eintritt, ist zumindest für mich der Pfingstantritt für die Gegend Neustadt/Holstein im nächsten Jahr fraglich geworden. Ankunft irgendwann am Freitag zwischen Spätnachmittag und Frühabend - weit entfernt von irgendwelchen Öffnungszeiten jeglicher mir bekannter Ämter... Das wird mit Sicherheit auf viele andere auch zutreffen!
Wie sehen dem denn dann die Kutterkäppens entgegen? Mal eben nach Heilitown und volle Attacke ist dann ja auch nicht so einfach.
Ich hoffe inständig - und nicht nur für mich - auf eine unkomplizierte Lösung...


----------



## Kistenmann (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Antwort vom Ministerium: Anfang nächsten Jahres wird was passieren, was, weiß man nicht und wie auch nicht.....


----------



## Dorschfutzi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Antwort vom Ministerium: Anfang nächsten Jahres wird was passieren, was, weiß man nicht und wie auch nicht.....



Alle unsere Politiker in einen Sack und zum Hai-angeln gehen!!!

                                             :vik:


----------



## Gardenfly (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Es geht nicht nur um die Küste!!!
Diese Abgabe ist dann auch an anderen Gewässern +Gastkarte nötig,faktisch die Aberkennung der Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer. Wer glaubt das die Einnahmen den Fischen zugute kommen? selbst im SH-Fischges. steht das dieses Geld den Land gehört-also nicht zweckgebunden ist.
Ich werde SH jedenfalls meiden, mal sehen was kommt wenn die für einen Zehner die Urlauber der Nebensaison verprellen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Garnichts passiert!
Die Leute sind so fischgeil, das sie das akzeptieren werden. Wo kann man denn noch richtig Fisch fangen? Deswegen eiert doch alles an die Küste. Jeder Tagesschein im Binnenland ist wesentlich teurer und die Fangaussichten wesentlich schlechter.
Ich fand die MeckPomm Regelung gut und werde sicher auch nichts gegen die SH Regelung haben. Hoffentlich wird dort auch ordentlich kontrolliert. Ebenfalls zu hoffen, das es eine Regelung zum Erwerb gibt, die dem Stand der aktuellen Technik entspricht.
Petri


----------



## Kistenmann (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Garnichts passiert!
> Die Leute sind so fischgeil, das sie das akzeptieren werden. Wo kann man denn noch richtig Fisch fangen? Deswegen eiert doch alles an die Küste. Jeder Tagesschein im Binnenland ist wesentlich teurer und die Fangaussichten wesentlich schlechter.
> Ich fand die MeckPomm Regelung gut und werde sicher auch nichts gegen die SH Regelung haben. Hoffentlich wird dort auch ordentlich kontrolliert. Ebenfalls zu hoffen, das es eine Regelung zum Erwerb gibt, die dem Stand der aktuellen Technik entspricht.
> Petri


Genau meine Meinung. Wichtig auch, dass man sich Gedanken darüber macht, wie man an den Schein herankommt. 
Schlimm finde ich nur, wie es bisher gelaufen ist...es wird ein Gesetz beschlossen und man hat sich offenbar keine Gedanken um die Umsetzung gemacht.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hallo zusammen,

auf das ich gesteinigt werde, aber...

...ich finde die Regelung gut! Warum? Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. 

1. Ich als S-H muss nicht mehr zahlen, jedoch in allen anderen Bundesländern mir für jedes Gewässer für zusätzliches Geld Erlaubnisscheine kaufen. In S-H haben wir mit der Ost- und Nordsee freie Gewässer, die wir S-H'ner durch unsere Fischereiabgabe finanzieren, z.B. durch Meerforellenbesatz- und jeder kommt und darf fangen? Das ist nicht in Ordnung, insbesondere wenn ich Trollingfischer sehe, die sich mit ihren Massenentnahmen rühmen...

2. In M-V muss ich auch für die Ostsee zahlen, somit ist das auch kein freies Gewässer- obwohl es das gleiche Gewässer ist? So etwas darf in meinen Augen nicht sein. 

3. 10.- Euro ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich viel Geld. Wenn jemand in S-H für 2 Wochen Urlaub macht und davon 10 Tage angelt, sind das 1.- Euro pro/ Tag. Habt Ihr schon einmal die anderen Urlaubskosten berücksichtigt? Das ist nicht einmal eine Kugel Eis....Und der Spassfaktor für einen Tag angeln ist doch deutlich höher...

4. Die Fischereiabgabe in Höne von 10.- Euro ist seit langem nicht erhöht worden, jedoch sind alle anderen Kosten die durch die Abgabe finanziert werden deutlich gestiegen. Um dieses aufzufangen, ist eine Erhöhung in meinen Augen gerechtfertigt. Denn wir wollen doch weiterhin Fische fangen, oder? Und wie unter Punkt 1 bemerkt, sollten sich an den Kosten auch die Angler beteiligen, die Ihre Abgabe bereits in anderen Bundesländern zahlen- dann sollte man das halt als Erlaubnisschein für die Ostsee betrachten. Denn in erster Linie ist die Idee für die Abgabe für die Ostsee entstanden (nach Vorbild M-V).

5. Wird zur Zeit eine Möglichkeit für den Online- Erwerb dieser Abgabemarke geprüft. Das Ganze soll dann meines Wissens nach über den Erlaubnisschein-Shop des LSFV abgewicklet werden.

In diesem Sinne,

Petri Heil...


----------



## Norbi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Na dann wird es Zeit das HH es auch einführt#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> und in meck-pom ist es ein erlaubnisschein und nicht die fischereiabgabe die dort gezahlt wird.


 
Wie das Kind heißt ist doch egal, oder? Geht in den gleichen Topf...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Na dann wird es Zeit das HH es auch einführt#d


 
Nicht nur Hamburg wird das einführen...Und die Pläne liegen woanders auch schon in der Schublade..Wetten? Bloß S-H ist nach M-V das zweite Land, dass diese Abgabe einführt. Und deshalb teils heftiger Kritik ausgesetzt. Und in 10 Jahren werden wir das überall bezahlen und keinen wird es mehr stören...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> und in den gleichen topf gehts nicht immer meistens sogar nicht.
> 
> antonio


 
Doch, die Landeskasse- nicht zweckgebunden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> die länder würden sich freuen, wenn die meisten erlaubnischeine in die landeskasse gehen würden dem ist aber nicht so.
> 
> antonio


 
Aber Deine Aussage war doch auf M-V bezogen, ebenso meine Antwort. Denn da reden wir vom Küstenerlaubnisschein- und die Kohle wandert in den großen Topf des Landes M-V. Dass Erlaubnisscheine an Pacht- bzw Privatgewässern nicht in den Landestopf wandern, ist mir auch klar...


----------



## Gardenfly (7. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Na dann wird es Zeit das HH es auch einführt#d



... aber nur für Holsteiner !!!


@Fisherbandit1000
sehr kurzfristig gedacht -was hindert andere Bundesländer dann daran das gleiche bei dir ebenfalls zu machen. 
Warum argumentieren eigentlich alle nur mit der Küste? Die Kohle wird auch beim Fischen als Gastangler in Mölln,Wilster und sonnst wo fällig wo man sich eine Gastkarte holt.


----------



## Franky (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Kurz und dumm gefragt: gibt es in dieser Sache irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Im Netz ist dazu bislang nix zu finden...


----------



## Norbi (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Franky schrieb:


> Kurz und dumm gefragt: gibt es in dieser Sache irgendwelche Neuigkeiten? Im Netz ist dazu bislang nix zu finden...



Soviel mir bekannt ist,gilt es ab 1.1.2012......10 Euro!!


----------



## antonio (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

wenn jetzt alle bl nachziehen würden und von den "fremdanglern" aus andern bl auch jeweils ne fischereiabgabe haben wollen, macht das is zu 150 € extra für den einzelnen.

antonio


----------



## Lümmy (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Soviel mir bekannt ist,gilt es ab 1.1.2012......10 Euro!!


 
Ja es gibt noch keinerlei Aussagen von Behördenseite darüber, wo man diese Fischereiabgabe zahlen soll/muss. Auf welchem Amt, nur auf dem Amt, auch an Tanken/Gaststätten??? Keiner hat sich bis jetzt geäußert. 

Auch gibt es meinem Kenntnisstand nach bis jetzt auch noch kein Formular, was einem ausgestellt werden kann.

Von daher glaube ich nicht, dass die Behörden es schaffen bis zum 01.01.12 alles auf die Reihe zu bekommen und da eine klare Regelung zu treffen....#c


Eine Pressemeldung vom LSFV-SH gibt es auch noch nicht. Auch im SH-Forum sind keine Neuigkeiten bekannt...Von daher: am 01.01.12 angeln gehen#c


----------



## Norbi (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Auch gibt es meinem Kenntnisstand nach bis jetzt auch noch kein Formular, was einem ausgestellt werden kann.



Vorallem sollte man es auch am Wochenende irgendwo zu erhalten sein,sonst macht es kein Sinn,ich reise doch nicht am Freitag dort an um mir ne Erlaubnis für Samstag/Sonntag zuholen|evil:


----------



## Franky (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir alle, die für 2012 einen Urlaub in SH buchen möchten, unter der hier http://www.lsfv-sh.de/ angebenen Kieler Rufnummer anrufen müssten, um Infos zur Durchführung zu bekommen.... Aber das kanns ja nich sein!


----------



## Michael_05er (18. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hallo zusammen,
ich klinke mich hier mal ein, da ich im März nächsten Jahres einen Tripp in die Kieler Ecke machen will mit Kuttertour und Meerforellenangeln. Ich habe einen Fischereischein, zwei Mitangler nicht, die angeln sonst nur im Norwegen- oder Dänemarkurlaub.

Ich kann gut damit leben, einen kleinen Obulus zu entrichten wenn ich dafür an so schönen Gewässern fischen kann, aber ich hoffe wie andere auch auf einen unkomplizierten Weg zur Beschaffung der "Marke". Aktuell habe ich z.B. hier: http://www.lsfv-sh.de/index.php?view=article&catid=124&id=990 auch nichts großartig neues gefunden.

Als Vorbild sollte man mal den dänischen Angelschein nehmen, den hab ich mir immer bequem im Internet bestellt und fertig. 

Bis März wird sich a ja hoffentlich was ergeben, ich bin gespannt!
Grüße,
Michael

Edit: @Franky: Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke ähh link


----------



## Kistenmann (19. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Aussage von dem netten Herren aus dem Ministerium war, dass sich im 1. Quartal 2012 was tun wird. Das Gesetz ist ja schon seit Oktober in Kraft...an der Umsetzung scheitert es bisher, weil sich da niemand richtig Gedanken zu gemacht hat.


----------



## degl (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Aussage von dem netten Herren aus dem Ministerium war, dass sich im 1. Quartal 2012 was tun wird. Das Gesetz ist ja schon seit Oktober in Kraft...an der Umsetzung scheitert es bisher, weil sich da niemand richtig Gedanken zu gemacht hat.


 
Deswegen gibts bei uns im Mai ja auch "Neuwahlen":q:q

Mal im Ernst,........erst wenn die "Politik" eingetütet hat, wird man hier in SH wissen, wie es dann laufen wird...............

Ich hoffe ja auf eine webbasierte Lösung|licht

Damits einfacher ist

gruß degl


----------



## basslawine (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Vorallem sollte man es auch am Wochenende irgendwo zu erhalten sein,sonst macht es kein Sinn,ich reise doch nicht am Freitag dort an um mir ne Erlaubnis für Samstag/Sonntag zuholen|evil:



Ansonsten müssten alle Kiosk- und Tankstellenbesitzer  zwangsverbeamtet werden, damit sie den Wisch ausstellen dürfen.
Nur dann rechnet sich die Sache wohl nicht mehr bei den zu erwartenden Pensionsansprüchen.

Allerdings erwarte ich die schlimmste/komplizierteste Lösung, "Der Herr vom Amt lässt bitten,...." und dann hätten sich meine SH-Ausflüge auch erledigt.
Die sollten sich mit der Durchführungsverordnung beeilen, nicht dass der € schon Geschichte ist, bis die sich was ausklamüsert haben und SHs Beitrag zur Rettung der Welt zu spät kommt.

Gruss Marco


----------



## boot (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Moin ich habe auch noch nichts gehört.lg aus Kappeln


----------



## boot (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Schaut mal da        http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Schleswig-Holstein-Fischereischein-weiterhin-notwendig    


WAS Anderes habe ich nicht gefunden.lg


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

@boot: Die Meldung ist aber schon von Anfang 2011.

Ich habe gestern mal über die Seite des LSFV-SH nachgefragt, wie wir das mit den Scheinen machen sollen. Hier mal meine Anfrage:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ich möchte Mitte März mit zwei Kollegen für einige Tage in die Gegend um Kiel zum angeln fahren. Ich selber besitze einen gültigen Fischereischein des Landes Rheinland-Pfalz, meine beiden Kollegen besitzen keinen Fischereischein. Geangelt werden soll vom Ufer und vom Kutter ausschließlich in der Ostsee. Welche Scheine benötigen wir dafür? Reicht es aus, für die Kollegen einen Urlaubsfischereischein zu erwerben, und gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies vorab zu erledigen? Wir werden Sonntags anreisen und wollen dann auch angeln, da wird keine ausstellende Behörde geöffnet haben. Und benötigen wir noch weitere Erlaubnisscheine? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie uns weiterhelfen könnten.


 
Die Antwort kam schnell, hilft mir leider nur bedingt weiter:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> Ihre Anfrage ist insofern etwas schwierig zu beantworten, weil sich die Rechtslage hier zur Zeit in Veränderung befindet.
> Bisher reichten Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer. Sie werden auch weiterhin anerkannt, aber es soll mit einer neuen Verordnung, die für März/April erwartet wird, eine zusätzliche Pflicht zur Zahlung einer Fischereiabgabe eingeführt werden. Da ich das Inkrafttreten der Verordnung nicht absehen kann rate ich Ihnen, sich kurz vor der Reise nochmals zu erkundigen.
> Ansprechpartner dafür ist Herr Dr. Lemcke, Tel. 0431 - 988 - 4973.
> ...


 
Naja, dann werden wir mal schauen, was sich da ergibt...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lümmy (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Damit ist doch zur aktuellen Lage alles gesagt....Solange die DVO noch nicht draußen ist, bleibt alles wie bisher...Sprich keine zusätliche Abgabe zu deinem Fischereischein. 

Die Urlaubsscheine kannste vorher beim Amt ordern. Wenn du denen das Geld überweist oder sonstwie zukommen lässt, schickern sie dir den Schein auch vorher per Post nach Hause. So haben sie es zumindest bei nem Kumper von mir gemacht.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Lümmy schrieb:


> Damit ist doch zur aktuellen Lage alles gesagt....Solange die DVO noch nicht draußen ist, bleibt alles wie bisher...Sprich keine zusätliche Abgabe zu deinem Fischereischein.
> 
> Die Urlaubsscheine kannste vorher beim Amt ordern. Wenn du denen das Geld überweist oder sonstwie zukommen lässt, schickern sie dir den Schein auch vorher per Post nach Hause. So haben sie es zumindest bei nem Kumper von mir gemacht.:m


 
Wie ich mein Glück kenne, kommt die DVO Freitags vor meinem Ostseetrip raus #q

Das mit den Urlaubsscheinen geb ich mal weiter, danke!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

So, ich habe mal nach Heikendorf geschrieben und auch schnell eine Antwort bekommen: Wer einen Fischereischein hat, darf erstmal so weiterangeln, das mit der Fischereiabgabe kriegen sie derzeit noch nicht umgesetzt. Wer aber einen Urlauberfischereischein braucht, der kann dann auch noch die einmal im Jahr fälligen 10 Euro Fischereiabgabe bezahlen. Ich zitiere aus einer e-Mail: "für Urlauber sieht das neue Landesfischereigesetz vom 26.10.2011 folgende Regelung vor: Personen, die ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein haben und keinen Fischereischein für ein anderes Bundesland besitzen, können beliebig oft im Kalenderjahr für jeweils 28 Tage eine Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Fischereischeinpflicht erhalten. Jede Ausnahmegenehmigung (Urlauberfischereischein) kostet 10 € zuzüglich der einmal pro Jahr zu entrichtenden Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von ebenfalls 10 €. Die ebenfalls neue Regelung, dass Inhaber von gültigen Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer die Fischereiabgabe von 10 € pro Jahr auch entrichten sollen, kann zurzeit aufgrund der noch fehlenden gesetzlichen Durchführungsverordnung nicht umgesetzt werden."

Da werden meine Mitangler aber fluchen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## shorty 38 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hallo, die Wasserschutzpolizei in Heiligenhafen hatte am 1. 3. auch noch keine Infos. Laut Aussage der Beamten reich der Bundesfischereischein für nicht Schleswig-Holsteiner zum Angeln in der Ostsee. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Das neue Gesetz wird erst zum 1.5 in Kraft treten, bis dahin passiert noch nix!


----------



## Kistenmann (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Das neue Gesetz wird erst zum 1.5 in Kraft treten, bis dahin passiert noch nix!


Klugsch+++modus ein
Das Gesetz ist doch schon in Kraft, aber die DurchführungsVO ist wohl erst zu dem Termin fertig
Klugsch+++modus aus

Hallo Stefan! Letztlich ja auch egal, Hauptsache man weiß, ab wann das losgeht |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Das neue Gesetz wird erst zum 1.5 in Kraft treten, bis dahin passiert noch nix!


 
Woher kommt dieser Termin, direkt aus der Behörde (LLUR)?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser Termin, direkt aus der Behörde (LLUR)?


 
Habe die Info direkt von der Behörde (Herrr Lemke), habe da gestern angerufen.

Alle Kontrollleutchen + Polizei haben die Info bekommen, dass Sie bei jeder Kontrolle darauf hinweisen sollen, dass ab 1.5 die neue Verordnung auf der HP von SH nachzulesen ist.
 Bis Mai braucht niemand eine Extrakarte!
Hier der Link, wo es ab 1.5 steht

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...tzeVerordnungen/GesetzeVerordnungen_node.html


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Habe die Info direkt von der Behörde (Herrr Lemke), habe da gestern angerufen.
> 
> Alle Kontrollleutchen + Polizei haben die Info bekommen, dass Sie bei jeder Kontrolle darauf hinweisen sollen, dass ab 1.5 die neue Verordnung auf der HP von SH nachzulesen ist.
> 
> ...


 

OK, Lemke ist ja hoch offiziell, Danke für die Mitteilung.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Jepp,

sobald er weitere Infos hat, sendet er Sie mir.
Werde dann hier berichten!


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

hm, 
ein weiterer Grund durch S-H bis nach Danske zu fahren


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm,
> ein weiterer Grund durch S-H bis nach Danske zu fahren


 
Da benötigt man aber auch einen Schein und der ist sogar teurer.

Es sei denn, man ist Rentner.

Dann überschreiten aber immer noch die Fahrtkosten die 10,-€ Jahresgebühr.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da benötigt man aber auch einen Schein und der ist sogar teurer.
> 
> Es sei denn, man ist Rentner.
> 
> Dann überschreiten aber immer noch die Fahrtkosten die 10,-€ Jahresgebühr.



....aber da wird mehr Geld als Besatz verwandt,in SH wird nur der Haushalt saniert.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da benötigt man aber auch einen Schein und der ist sogar teurer.
> 
> Es sei denn, man ist Rentner.
> 
> Dann überschreiten aber immer noch die Fahrtkosten die 10,-€ Jahresgebühr.


 
Da hast du natürlich recht, aber da weiss man genau wo das Geld hingeht.... .
*Hier hat man noch nicht mal Wasser gesehen, da soll man schon Kurtaxe zahlen*.....aber lassen wir das. Bringt doch nichts  Jeder wie er mag !


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht, aber da weiss man genau wo das Geld hingeht.... .


 

Doch, weiß man. Die Fischereiabgabe geht nach Abzug der Verwaltungskosten in Fischartenhilfsmaßnahmen, über den Vergabeausschuß.



> Jeder wie er mag !


 
Genau, jeder kann machen wie er will, gezwungen wird ja keiner dort zu Angeln.


----------



## titi2 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Oh man, dass ist genau der Grund warum ich noch NIE nach Mecklenburg gefahren bin. Wie um himmelswillen soll ich an einem Wochenende kurzfristig und stressfrei diesen blöden Schein bekommen? Und vor allem, wie wird das dieses Jahr? Ich stell mir gerade 10.000 angetrunken Männer zu Himmelfahrt vor, die am Wochenende auf dem Amt anstehen ....


Und ausserdem finde ich 10 Euro für 2 Tage Angeln im Jahr ( immer nur Pfingstem oder Himmelfahrt ) auch schon nicht mehr so nett. Ok, ich mit meinem Schlauchboot fange ja auch immer relativ garantiert etwas, aber was machen die ganzen anderen, die im kalten Wasser stehen um vielleicht einen Hornhecht zu kriegen? Will man die alle los werden?

=> Piraten wählen!


----------



## Lümmy (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



titi2 schrieb:


> => Piraten wählen!



Weil die ja auch so viel Ahnung von Politik haben und auch sonst so glorreiche Ideen haben#d

Zum Thema, das Geld wir z.b. Fürs Mefoprogramm verwendet und nicht der Haushalt saniert. Aber wer hier nicht angeln will, der kann es ja lassen...#6


----------



## Michael_05er (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



titi2 schrieb:


> Wie um himmelswillen soll ich an einem Wochenende kurzfristig und stressfrei diesen blöden Schein bekommen? Und vor allem, wie wird das dieses Jahr? Ich stell mir gerade 10.000 angetrunken Männer zu Himmelfahrt vor, die am Wochenende auf dem Amt anstehen ....


Ich hatte z.B. von der Ortsverwaltung Heikendorf erfahren, dass man gegen Einsendung einer Perso-Kopie sich den Urlauberfischereischein und die Fischereiabgabe-Bescheinigung auch schon vorab zuschicken lassen kann. Versuch einfach (frühzeitig) eine örtliche Behörde anzuschreiben. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anbeisser (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



titi2 schrieb:


> Oh man, dass ist genau der Grund warum ich noch NIE nach Mecklenburg gefahren bin. Wie um himmelswillen soll ich an einem Wochenende kurzfristig und stressfrei diesen blöden Schein bekommen? Und vor allem, wie wird das dieses Jahr? Ich stell mir gerade 10.000 angetrunken Männer zu Himmelfahrt vor, die am Wochenende auf dem Amt anstehen ....



Du kannst Dir den Schein auch zuschicken lassen.

http://www.anglertreff-ruegen.de/is/index.php?id=133

Meist haben auch Tankstellen im Angelgebiet diese Scheine.
Einfach vorher mal auf den Tanken vor Ort in MeckPomm anrufen.

MfG
A.


----------



## elbetaler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Ich habe versucht, mich in das Thema einzulesen, wollte es aus Zeitgründen jedoch abkürzen: Muss man nun in 2012 für die Küstengewässer (Ostsee etc.) in SH etwas bezahlen oder nicht?
Und wenn ja, betrifft das alle durch die Bank oder werden die 20€ ,die bereits als Jahresgebühr von "Ausländern (Meck-Pommerer)" bezahlt wurden, sozusagen anerkannt/akzeptiert/verrechnet? Was gilt für die Kutterausfahrten?

Wer kann verbindliches antworten oder wird es wiedermal nur nicht so heiss gegessen?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

elbetaler
als nicht SHler ist dein Fischereischein nur dort gültig (Ostsee aber auch Fopuff) wenn du 10€ Fischereiabgabe jährlich zahlst, das Gesetz kam und man hatte vergessen das man keine Fischereimarken in Fremde Fischereischeine kleben kann. Deshalb die Verzögerung in der Durchführung.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Ich habe versucht, mich in das Thema einzulesen, wollte es aus Zeitgründen jedoch abkürzen:


Wenn Deine Zeit zu kostbar ist, um 6 Seiten zu lesen, wieso soll ich meine kostbare Zeit opfern, um mich zu wiederholen?
Lies die letzten zwei Seiten, da ist der aktuelle Stand wiedergegeben. Für Kutterfahrten gilt meines Wissens (und nach dem, was ich z.B. auf der Homepage der MS Forelle gelesen habe) dasselbe wie für das Uferangeln am Meer: Schein muss sein, also Urlauber- oder Fischereischein (und ggf. Fischereiabgabe).
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Genau, jeder, der in SH angeln möchte, aber in einem anderen Bundesland wohnt und dort seine Fischereischeingebühr bezahlt hat, der muss diese 10,-€ (Jahresgebühr für ein Kalenderjahr) extra bezahlen. Das gilt selbstverständlich überall und an allen SH Gewässern, somit auch auf den Kuttern.

Wer überhaupt keinen Fischereischein hat, der kann sich dann einen Urlauberfischereischein holen, der nur 28 Tage gültig ist. Dieser kostet auch 10,-€ und dazu kommt dann noch einmal 10,-€ Fischereiabgabe, also insgesamt 20,-€. Diesen Urlaubsfischereischein kann man auch mehrmals jährlich für jeweils 28 Tage erhalten.

Wie die Ausgabe der Scheine anglerfreundlich geregelt wird, das seht noch nicht fest, das wird wohl die Durchführungsverordnung regeln. Vielleicht gibt es diese Scheine dann eventuell auf den Kuttern, in den Angelläden oder auf Tankstellen oder sonstwo, das muss man jetzt abwarten.

Diese Regelungen finden viele doof, ich auch nicht sonderlich glücklich, aber damit wird man zukünftig leben müssen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Moin...

Mit Verlaub stehen hier mal wieder ne ganze Menge Halbwahrheiten...


Nach Telefonaten mit der Wasserschutzpolizei Heiligenhafen
und Hr. Dr. Lemcke hier die offizielle Version:

Vom 01.05.2012 war nie die Rede, in ein paar Wochen wird die Durchführungsverordnung fertig sein, diese geht dann an die Verbände usw., dann wird noch dran gefeilt und erst dann wird es was offizielles geben!

Das kann durchaus noch ein paar Monate dauern!!


Das könnt ihr mir jetzt glauben oder eben nicht


----------



## MBausB (15. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Ich fahre im April zum Brandungangeln nach Fehmarn, deswegen hab ich versucht mich im Netz etwas schlau zu machen.
Ergebnis: Fischereiabgabe kommt!
Aber wann;+, wie wird das geregelt;+

Deswegen hab ich direkt im Rathaus auf Fehmarn angerufen!
Zitat: "die Fischereiabgabe kommt! aber im Moment ist es so, dass es noch nicht geregelt ist, wie das ganze ablaufen soll!
Wenn Sie einen gültigen Fischereinschein besitzen, brauchen sie sich keine Sorgen machen und können angeln wie immer. Selbst wenn es dieses Jahr noch in Kraft treten sollte, wird es eine Übergansfrisst geben und sie werden "nur" drauf hingewisen, dass sie die Fischereiabgabe errichten müssen"

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass jeder ein Telefon besitzt und bevor man los zieht, kann man sich an den zusändiegen Stellen informieren.
Aufs AB kann man sich eh nicht verlassen!
Ich könnte jetzt schreiben, dass das alles Quatch ist, und 50% glauben das auch! anstatt sich mal wirklich schlau zu machen!
#h#h#h#h


----------



## elbetaler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Vielen Dank für die wirklich detailierten Aufklärungen, es geht also erstmal so weiter wie bisher.
Sagt mal, vor was habt ihr eigentlich Angst? Natürlich gibt es da eine grosszügige Übergangsfrist. Fragt uns aus Meck/Pomm. doch mal, wie wir uns fühlen, dass wir seit JAHREN diese Abgabe leisten und zwar 20€! Wenn auch nur zur Hälfte in SH, aber das war doch nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Wenn das Geld dann auch noch sinnvoll eingesetzt wird, ist doch alles schick!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MBausB schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich direkt im Rathaus auf Fehmarn angerufen!
> Zitat: "die Fischereiabgabe kommt! aber im Moment ist es so, dass es noch nicht geregelt ist, wie das ganze ablaufen soll!
> Wenn Sie einen gültigen Fischereinschein besitzen, brauchen sie sich keine Sorgen machen und können angeln wie immer. Selbst wenn es dieses Jahr noch in Kraft treten sollte, wird es eine Übergansfrisst geben und sie werden "nur" drauf hingewisen, dass sie die Fischereiabgabe errichten müssen"


 
Auf diese Aussage würde ich nicht bauen.

Sie wissen noch nichts, sagen aber, dass es eine Übergangsfrist geben wird. Minee meinung, die wissen überhaupt nichts.

Bei uns auf dem Amt wissen sie noch nicht einmal was Küstengewässer sind, genau so wissen sie nicht, dass man an den Vereinsseen einen weiteren Erlaubnisschein benötigt, die haben Urlauber doch Tatsächlich an Vereinsgewässer geschickt....#d

Es gibt nur eine einzige Auskunftsquelle, die Fachlich richtige Auskünfte dazu erteilt und das ist die obere Fischereibehörde (LLUR) in Flintbek, weil die die DVO schreiben und herausgeben.

Als Ansprechpartner ist dort Herr Dr. Roland Lemcke zu benennen. Er ist erreichbar unter der Rufnummer 0431 - 988 - 4973 und hat sich bereit erklärt alle Fragen zu beantworten.

Also wer irgendetwas dazu erfahren will, der sollte dort direkt anrufen, alle anderen Stellen raten nur und wiisen nichts.


----------



## Steffen23769 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auf diese Aussage würde ich nicht bauen.
> 
> Sie wissen noch nichts, sagen aber, dass es eine Übergangsfrist geben wird. Minee meinung, die wissen überhaupt nichts.



Moin,
da muss ich unsere Mädels im Bürgerbüro jetzt doch sehr in Schutz nehmen, die bemühen sich sehr und sind fast immer auf dem neuesten Stand.

Die erwähnte Übergangsfrist ist einfach eine "straffreie Zeit sein" in der zwar verwarnt wird aber auf offizielle Verwarungs/Bußgelder verzichtet wird.

Sowas gab es beim fahren mit Handy am Steuer auch wenn sich noch einer erinnert, groß angelegte  "Info-Kontrollen" gab es da bei uns (damals noch in Hessen).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Moin,
> da muss ich unsere Mädels im Bürgerbüro jetzt doch sehr in Schutz nehmen, die bemühen sich sehr und sind fast immer auf dem neuesten Stand.


 
Soll ja ,vorkommen, das einige voll im Bilde sind, viele aber eben leider nicht.

Dann hast Du ja mal ein wirklich gutes Bürgerbüro.#6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Seit gestern Nachmittag liegt ein Entwurf zur DVO vor, den findet man hier unter "DVO Änderungsentwurf 2012":

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/43-gesetze-a-verordnungen


Für alle diejenigen, die aus anderen Bundesländern kommen gilt dann § 9 Abs. 4 zusammen mit der Anlage 3 der DVO.


Wie gesagt, noch ist das nur ein Entwurf und eine Regelung zu den Ausgabestellen ist nicht getroffen.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hier findet man im Angelforum SH einen Thread zur Diskussion der DVO. Da ist u.a. auf Seite 1 eine Frist für Stellungnahmen bis 16.04. genannt. Da kann man sich auf dem laufenden halten.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

In Betrieb ab 01.07.2012



http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...rung_LV_FischG/Aenderung_LV_LFischG_node.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

na dann wird da nicht mehr urlaub gemacht ...sind wir angler denn nur melkkühe?ach so wir sollten in berlin KURTAXE einführen.....


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



esox02 schrieb:


> na dann wird da nicht mehr urlaub gemacht ...sind wir angler denn nur melkkühe?



Mein Reden, mal sehen wieviel die Zwangsabgabe mehr bringt als ein Urlaubsboykott.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Juni 2012)

ach männers...
geht jetzt das typisch deutsche gejammer los?

viel spaß beim Boykott und schönen urlaub an anderen Stränden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ach männers...
> geht jetzt das typisch deutsche gejammer los?
> 
> viel spaß beim Boykott und schönen urlaub an anderen Stränden


 nicht stränden auf dem wasser....an stränden brauch ich keine fiabgabe zahlen...:q:q:q


----------



## gummibootangler (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> ach männers...
> geht jetzt das typisch deutsche gejammer los?
> 
> viel spaß beim Boykott und schönen urlaub an anderen Stränden


 

ne jetzt geht die typisch deutsche abkassiererei wieder los!
mir isses ziemlich egal aber wer sich 1-2 mal pro jahr ne kutterfahrt leißtet wird vieleicht woanders fahren
kurtaxe für berlin ist auch ne gute idee
oder wie wärs mit eintritt fürn wald?


----------



## MJohny1 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



esox02 schrieb:


> na dann wird da nicht mehr urlaub gemacht ...sind wir angler denn nur melkkühe?ach so wir sollten in berlin KURTAXE einführen.....


 

Berlin und Kurtaxe - wenn es mit BER so weitergeht, wird es noch ein paar Taxen für Berlin mehr werden ...

In der offziellen Homepage zur dieser Abgabe wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Beiträge der Nachzucht und dem Besatz dienen sollen! 
Wie soll das für die Ostsee funktionieren? Was ist mit dem Beitrag der gewerblichen Fischerei?
Das Ärgerliche sind nicht die 10 EUR, sondern die Willkür und Zweckentfremdung.  Das ist auch nicht jammern, sondern der Protest gegen staatliche Willkür.

Gruß
MJ


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MJohny1 schrieb:


> In der offziellen Homepage zur dieser Abgabe wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Beiträge der Nachzucht und dem Besatz dienen sollen!
> Wie soll das für die Ostsee funktionieren?


 
Die profitiert da automatisch von mit. Denn die Meerforellen, Lachse und Aale, die besetzt werden, die wandern alle über kurz oder lang in die Ostsee und können dann von Jedermann gefangen werden.

Und dass ihr in SH deswegen kein Urlaub mehr macht, das nimmt euch keiner ab, das habt ihr dann auch vorher nicht getan. 

In DK zahlt man umgerechnet 30,-€ im Jahr (also 20,-€ mehr), in M-V muss man die Küstenabgabe (20,-€) zusätzlich zahlen (also 10,-€ mehr) usw....

Ich glaube kaum, dass sich hier auch nur 1 % der Angler vom dortigen Angeln abhalten lässt, nur weil es jetzt dies Abgabe gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Gegen einen Küstenschein hätte auch keiner was, aber mit der allgemeinen Fischereiabgabe wird hier ein Neuland beschritten, dass beim föderalen System bei uns schlimme Folgen haben kann - am Ende zahlt jeder Angler grundsätzlich einfach mal 150 Euro mehr um damit pauschal die zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe abzugelten..

Das hat ja selbst der VDSF in SH begriffen, dass das Unfug ist und dankenswerterweise dagegen gekämpft....

Und ja, ich werde, soweit es geht, zukünftig SH als Angelland meiden, weil es Alternativen gibt, deren keinen solchen anglerfeindlichen Unfug beschlossen haben..


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

in meck-pom ist es ein erlaubnisschein und keine fischereiabgabe, die jeder in seinem bl schon bezahlt hat.
und die 10 € muß ich ja nicht nur bezahlen wenn ich in der ostsee angeln will, sondern eben zusätzlich zu den erlaubnisscheinen für binnengewässer.

antonio


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In DK zahlt man umgerechnet 30,-€ im Jahr (also 20,-€ mehr), in M-V muss man die Küstenabgabe (20,-€) zusätzlich zahlen (also 10,-€ mehr) usw....
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich glaube das entspannte und vor allem unbürokratische Angeln in Daenemark sollte und kann man nicht mit diesem "Heckmeck" hier in Detschland vergleichen..... (passt einfach überhaupt nicht!!!)
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Da haste aber sowas von recht.............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> in meck-pom ist es ein erlaubnisschein und keine fischereiabgabe, die jeder in seinem bl schon bezahlt hat.


 
Ob es ein Erlaubnisschein oder Fischereiabgabe ist ist doch nebensächlich, darum geht es hier doch keinem, sondern lediglich um die Zusatzzahlung und die gibt es in M-V eben auch.

Bei dem Erlaubnsischein für M-V haben anfänglich auch alle gemeckert, genau so wie bei der 15Kg Mitnahme-Quote für Norwegen, nun juckt das niemanden mehr, ist mittlerweile ganz normal.

Ich beführworte diese Zusatzabgabe auch nicht, nur glaube ich nach wie vor nicht, dass deswegen mehr als 1% ihren Urlaub anders planen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



> dass deswegen mehr als 1% ihren Urlaub anders planen.


Ich auch nicht - aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-))


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ob es ein Erlaubnisschein oder Fischereiabgabe ist ist doch nebensächlich, darum geht es hier doch keinem, sondern lediglich um die Zusatzzahlung und die gibt es in M-V eben auch.
> 
> Bei dem Erlaubnsischein für M-V haben anfänglich auch alle gemeckert, genau so wie bei der 15Kg Mitnahme-Quote für Norwegen, nun juckt das niemanden mehr, ist mittlerweile ganz normal.
> 
> Ich beführworte diese Zusatzabgabe auch nicht, nur glaube ich nach wie vor nicht, dass deswegen mehr als 1% ihren Urlaub anders planen.



ist es nicht.
erlaubnisscheine sind das normalste und da meckert auch keiner.
was das mit der 15 kg regelung für norwegen zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.
es geht schlicht und einfach um doppelte abzocke, egal wie hoch der betrag ist.
und es geht nicht nur um urlauber. der anteil der angler an den urlaubern gegenüber den nichtangelnden urlaubern ist sowieso relativ gering.
es geht um die angler, die auch mal in s-h angeln wollen, egal ob ostsee oder binnengewässer.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> ist es nicht.
> erlaubnisscheine sind das normalste und da meckert auch keiner.
> was das mit der 15 kg regelung für norwegen zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.
> es geht schlicht und einfach um doppelte abzocke, egal wie hoch der betrag ist.
> ...


 

Du machst das also lediglich am Namen fest?

Mir ging es auch nur darum festzuhalten, dass es eine für Angler negative Änderung ist und da immer alle anfangs drüber meckern und nach einer relativ kurzen Zeit juckt das keinen mehr.

Wem es wirklich nicht passt, der kann die Fischreibehörde ja mit hunderten oder tausenden von Mails, Briefen oder Anrufen bombadieren...., ändern wird das aber leider alles nichts. 

Das haben wir in diesem Fall der CDU-Regierung zu verdanken, unter der SPD hätte es das nicht gegeben, so steht und fällt soetwas leider immer mit der Politschen Sichtweise. 

Nun haben wir die SPD an der SH-Macht und da gibt es andere Einschränkungen, da wurde jetzt gerade die A20 auf die Wartebánk geschoben, die soll jetzt erst einmal mitten im Land an der A7 enden... Und über ein generelles Tempolimmt in Ortschaften von 30 Km/h haben sie nachgedacht, bei der Fehmarnbeltquerung haben sie einen Dämpfer eingebaut, bei der Hinterlandanbindung usw.. Irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

du scheinst nicht verstehen zu wollen, ist aber egal.
es geht ums prinzip.
und wenn einmal was klappt ohne widerstand dann ziehen andere nach.
das wird ne spirale ohne ende mit immer mehr einschränkungen für angler.
wie das funktioniert haben die letzten paar jahrzehnte gezeigt.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> du scheinst nicht verstehen zu wollen, ist aber egal.
> es geht ums prinzip.
> und wenn einmal was klappt ohne widerstand dann ziehen andere nach.
> das wird ne spirale ohne ende mit immer mehr einschränkungen für angler.
> ...


 

Doch, keine Sorge, ich versteh dich durchaus, und auch, dass es ums Prinzip geht. Nur ändern kann man es nicht, da nützt alles Geschimpfe nicht.

Und das das eine Spirale ohne Ende wird, dass sehe ich genau so, man muss bei jeder Änderung eines Fischereigesetzes, in welchem Bundesland auch immer mit einer gleichen Geschichte rechnen.

Deshalb wünsche ich mir auch schon seit Jahren ein Bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz, mit allgemein gültigen Bundesfischereischeinen und bundeseinheitlichen Gebühren und die Bundesländer haben dann nur noch kurze Verordnungen, die Regionale Schwerpunkte regeln bezüglich Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße usw., aber keine anderslautenden Abgaben.


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> du scheinst nicht verstehen zu wollen, ist aber egal.
> es geht ums prinzip.
> und wenn einmal was klappt ohne widerstand dann ziehen andere nach.
> das wird ne spirale ohne ende mit immer mehr einschränkungen für angler.
> ...


 
Genau so ist es, und der "Umstand", dass wir Angler uns unser Hobby auch was kosten lassen und auf nichts verzichten wollen..... wird ausgenutzt. |bigeyes
Stück für Stück immer etwas mehr.......da brauchen wir uns nichts vorzumachen.


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

jetzt ist es durch, nur wo war euer verband bei der sache bevor es dazu kam.
warum hat er nicht daraufhingewirkt, die 10 € als erlaubnisschein für die ostsee zu deklarieren als beispiel.
dann wäre die "ansteckungsgefahr" oder der nachahmungseffekt erst mal nicht gegeben. 

antonio


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Moin Männerz,heute sind es 10 Euro Fischereiabgabe für S-H,
Morgen können wir überhaupt nicht mehr dort angeln,dann sind die Strände an Privatpersonen verpachtet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, und der "Umstand", dass wir Angler uns unser Hobby auch was kosten lassen und auf nichts verzichten wollen..... wird ausgenutzt. |bigeyes
> Stück für Stück immer etwas mehr.......da brauchen wir uns nichts vorzumachen.



Das Betrifft aber nicht nur uns Angler.
Dies findest Du in allen Lebensbereichen und nicht nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Männerz,heute sind es 10 Euro Fischereiabgabe für S-H,
> Morgen können wir überhaupt nicht mehr dort angeln,dann sind die Strände an Privatpersonen verpachtet|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



oder die Orte Kassieren extra ab,siehe Heiligenhafen mit ihrer Molengebühr .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt ist es durch, nur wo war euer verband bei der sache bevor es dazu kam.
> warum hat er nicht daraufhingewirkt, die 10 € als erlaubnisschein für die ostsee zu deklarieren als beispiel.
> dann wäre die "ansteckungsgefahr" oder der nachahmungseffekt erst mal nicht gegeben.
> 
> antonio


 
Unser Verband wollte die überhaupt nicht haben und hat es der Regierung auch so geschrieben, das hat die aber überhaupt nicht gejuckt, soviel zu der Einflussnahme der Verbände....:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> oder die Orte Kassieren extra ab,siehe Heiligenhafen mit ihrer Molengebühr .


 
Das gibt es auch am Strand von Schönhagen oder am Schönerberger Strand, da stehen überall Automaten, wo man sich theoretisch eine Deich/Strand-Betretungserlaubnis gegen Bezahlung ziehen muss...... Das macht nur kein Angler und noch hat das glücklicherweise auch keiner kontrolliert...., das könnte aber noch kommen und mehr werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



> Das Betrifft aber nicht nur uns Angler.
> Dies findest Du in allen Lebensbereichen und nicht nur in Deutschland.


Bevors allgemeinpolitisch ausartet:
Siehe unsere Regeln, allgemein politische Diskussionen sind nicht erlaubt, dafür gibts andere Foren.

Politik bei uns nur dann, wenn sie im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln steht - Dient der allgemeinen Stressvermeidung..


Bitte beachten. 

Danke..


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Unser Verband wollte die überhaupt nicht haben und hat es der Regierung auch so geschrieben, das hat die aber überhaupt nicht gejuckt, soviel zu der Einflussnahme der Verbände....:m



Dann kannst Du sicher sein das die Fischereiabgabe Zweck
entfremdet wird:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du sicher sein das die Fischereiabgabe Zweck
> entfremdet wird:m


 

Zum Glück ist das festgeschrieben, dass das zweckgebunden für die Fsicherei eingesetzt werden muss.

Aber irgendwann kann man das natürlich auch ändern...., ich hoffe aber nicht.


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Unser Verband wollte die überhaupt nicht haben und hat es der Regierung auch so geschrieben, das hat die aber überhaupt nicht gejuckt, soviel zu der Einflussnahme der Verbände....:m



was da konkret nun gelaufen ist zwischen verband und regierung kann ich nicht beurteilen(keine infos).
warum macht der verband, wenn es solche probleme gibt dazu nichts öffentlich?(gilt nicht nur für euren verband).
wieviel einsatz wurde gebracht um so etwas zu verhindern?
da liegt doch der hund begraben.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> was da konkret nun gelaufen ist zwischen verband und regierung kann ich nicht beurteilen(keine infos).
> warum macht der verband, wenn es solche probleme gibt dazu nichts öffentlich?(gilt nicht nur für euren verband).
> wieviel einsatz wurde gebracht um so etwas zu verhindern?
> da liegt doch der hund begraben.
> ...



Man geht immer den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes:m


----------



## Fxndlxng (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Ich finde die Summe des ganzen auch allmählich etwas heftig. 
Ich bin Hamburger, habe ein Boot und fahre damit gerne in verschiedenen Gegenden zum Fischen. 
Im Jahr komme ich da in etwa auf:

Jährliche Fischereiabgabe Hamburg: 5,- EUR
Gebühr für Bootsangeln im Bereich HH-Hafen :  21,- EUR
Angelerlaubnis MeckPom: 20,- EUR
Angelerlaubnis Schleswig Holstein: 10,- EUR
Abgabe fürs Brodtener Steilufer: 10,- EUR
Dänischer Jahresfischereischein: 22,- EUR

Das sind 88 EUR an behördlichen Abgaben fürs Angeln pro Jahr. OK, dass ich regelmäßig in drei verschiedenen Bundesländern angeln gehe, ist wohl mein Problem aber gerade diese Abwechslung macht mir eben auch Spaß!
Damit bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige und bei den Beträgen müssten unsere Gewässer ja in exzellentem Zustand sein?!?

Nächstes Jahr werde ich die Karte für Brodten einsparen. Die SH Abgabe werde ich wohl zahlen müssen, weil ich dort am meisten unterwegs bin aber insgesamt finde ich das problematisch, schließlich sollte dieser Sport bezahlbar und jedem Zugänglich sein.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> was da konkret nun gelaufen ist zwischen verband und regierung kann ich nicht beurteilen(keine infos).
> warum macht der verband, wenn es solche probleme gibt dazu nichts öffentlich?(gilt nicht nur für euren verband).
> wieviel einsatz wurde gebracht um so etwas zu verhindern?
> da liegt doch der hund begraben.
> ...



Welcher Einsatz wäre Dir denn angemessen gewesen?

Man erlaubt sich ein Urteil, kritisiert ein Vorgehen aber man hat keine Infos was genau abgelaufen ist.
hmmmm...


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die profitiert da automatisch von mit. Denn die Meerforellen, Lachse und Aale, die besetzt werden, die wandern alle über kurz oder lang in die Ostsee und können dann von Jedermann gefangen werden.
> 
> Und dass ihr in SH deswegen kein Urlaub mehr macht, das nimmt euch keiner ab, das habt ihr dann auch vorher nicht getan.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich ganz genauso. Wenn das Land S-H jetzt noch eine für alle Touristen genauso einfache Möglichkeit schafft, an den Schein zu kommen, wie die Dänen, dann ist das bald das Normalste von der Welt.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Doch, keine Sorge, ich versteh dich durchaus, und auch, dass es ums Prinzip geht. Nur ändern kann man es nicht, da nützt alles Geschimpfe nicht.
> 
> Und das das eine Spirale ohne Ende wird, dass sehe ich genau so, man muss bei jeder Änderung eines Fischereigesetzes, in welchem Bundesland auch immer mit einer gleichen Geschichte rechnen.
> 
> Deshalb wünsche ich mir auch schon seit Jahren ein Bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz, mit allgemein gültigen Bundesfischereischeinen und bundeseinheitlichen Gebühren und die Bundesländer haben dann nur noch kurze Verordnungen, die Regionale Schwerpunkte regeln bezüglich Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße usw., aber keine anderslautenden Abgaben.



Und die einzige und richtige Lösung für dieses Problem hast Du auch schon skizziert.
Vielleicht verstehst Du jetzt auch unsere Argumente und Vorwürfe gegen den VdSF, wo zig Funktionäre sich ihre dicken Ärsche platt sitzen und vehement gegen bundeseinheitliche Erleichterungen für das Angeln in Deutschland arbeiten.#c
Vieles wäre so einfach, wenn es einen echten *ANGLER*-Verband gäbe bzw. wenn die, die sich dafür ausgeben, sich dementsprechend verhielten.


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Wir können doch froh sein das es 10 Euro für alles ist und nicht
pro Rute:q


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Welcher Einsatz wäre Dir denn angemessen gewesen?
> 
> Man erlaubt sich ein Urteil, kritisiert ein Vorgehen aber man hat keine Infos was genau abgelaufen ist.
> hmmmm...



was ich kritisiere ist, daß der verband hierzu nichts öffentlich gemacht hat, wie er, wenn er dagegen ist, es versucht hat zu verhindern.
die mangelnde infopolitik ist doch die ursache für vieles.
wenn der verband veröffentlicht hätte, wir haben uns mit händen und füßen folgendermaßen dagegen gewährt..............,
könnte jeder sehen was da gelaufen ist.
aber dann hätten sie ja auch im gleichen atemzug ihren widerstand gegen den tourischein öffentlich machen müssen.
also auf der einen seite hüh und auf der andern hott.
das ist nicht förderlich für die glaubwürdigkeit.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> was ich kritisiere ist, daß der verband hierzu nichts öffentlich gemacht hat, wie er, wenn er dagegen ist, es versucht hat zu verhindern.
> die mangelnde infopolitik ist doch die ursache für vieles.
> wenn der verband veröffentlicht hätte, wir haben uns mit händen und füßen folgendermaßen dagegen gewährt..............,
> könnte jeder sehen was da gelaufen ist.
> ...


 
Es war zum einen online zu finden, in seiner Gegendarstellung, die über die Regierungsseite zu finden gewesen ist. Dann war es auf der Homepage des Landesverbandes zu lesen und im Verbandsforum wurde darüber auch berichtet. Zusätzlich stand es in den Tageszeitungen. Dann wurden die Vereine über ihre Kreisverbände informiert und die Vereine haben dies ihren Mitgliedern berichtet, so zumindest in meinem Verein. Und auf der Podiumsdiskussion wurden die Parteien da auch konkret mit konfrontiert. Die SPD konnte sich da schön zurücklehnen, weil sie das ja auch nicht wollten. Die CDU hatte einen "Nichtfachmann" geschickt, der nur pauschale Argumente parat hatte und sagte, dass man das unnütz dramatisiere, da wurde lange drüber in den Gremien diskutuiert und die CDU hat das eben nach Abwegung aller Einwände als richtig angesehen....

Was soll man noch alles tun?


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

da wurde aber eben nur dargestellt daß die änderung kommt und man allgemein dagegen ist.
kein wort wie man dagegen vorgegangen ist oder wie man es zumindest versucht hat.
und einen "nichtfachmann" sollte man eigentlich "demontieren" können bei so ner sache.

antonio


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

noch was, das die sache in s-h kein großes aufsehen erregt, ist klar die s-h ler sind davon ja nicht betroffen.
hier hätte die ganze sache noch verbandsübergreifend public gemacht werden können,da wäre auch mal ne aufgabe für den bundesverband gewesen, hier den lv richtig zu unterstützen wenn nötig auch mit experten, die geld kosten.
denn geld ist ja da, nur obs immer richtig investiert wird ist ne andere frage.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> noch was, das die sache in s-h kein großes aufsehen erregt, ist klar die s-h ler sind davon ja nicht betroffen.
> hier hätte die ganze sache noch verbandsübergreifend public gemacht werden können,da wäre auch mal ne aufgabe für den bundesverband gewesen, hier den lv richtig zu unterstützen wenn nötig auch mit experten, die geld kosten.
> denn geld ist ja da, nur obs immer richtig investiert wird ist ne andere frage.
> 
> antonio


 
Tja, das ist ja leider die Crux, Bundesverbände haben in den Ländern kein Anhörungsrecht und schon gar nicht, wenn sich die Parteien schon gleich von Anfang an scheinbar unwiederuflich festgelegt hatten...

Die Bundesverbände könnten höchstens dafür Sorge tragen, dass es ein bundeseinheitliches Fischereigesetz mit bundeseinheitlichen Gebühren gibt, da wären die Aufgaben derzeit richtig platziert. 

Und auch die SH'ler haben ein gewisses Interesse, weil sie viele Angelkollegen in den Umlandbundesländern haben, mit denen sie gemeinsam in SH geangelt haben, das wird genau schwieriger oder diejenigen, die einen Wonsitz in HH haben und einen zweiten in SH, da gibt es durchaus schon einige, die betroffen sind, inklusive all derer, die mit Touristen und Urlaubsangeboten zu tun haben....

Naja, hier im AB wurde das auch gleich von Anfang an bekannt gegeben, konnten also ca. 106.000 Angler lesen und das weitergeben an alle Bekannten, Verwandten, Vereinsmitgliedern, Vereins-, Landes- und Bundesverbandsvorständen VDSF wie DAV.

Man hätte natürlich auch einen Flyer bundesweit an alle Haushalte versenden können..., nur wer soll soetwas bezahlen, ohne die Beiträge zu erhöhen und mehr Kosten für Gastkarten zu verlangen?

So hat zumindest ein Landesverband etwas getan, ich denke, wenn es wie gewünscht keine Verbände mehr geben würde, dann würde überhaupt keiner mehr überhaupt irgendetwas erfahren. Dann hätte es eine Gesetzesänderung und DVO gegeben und die jenigen, die sich bei der Behörde in SH nicht vor Angelbeginn in SH erkundigt hätten, die hätten dann zu den 10,-€ noch ein Bußgeld obendrauf bezahlt.:m

Und sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn sich von ca. 106.000 Usern hier im AB nur 5-10 überhaupt dafür interessieren und nicht einer davon auch nur drüber nachdenkt sich bei der Behörde und dem Ministerium zu beschweren, was will man dann überhaupt erwarten?|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

das ist eben auch ein großes problem, das allgemeine desinteresse.
das mit dem bv miente ich nicht so, daß er sich einmischen soll in lv-angelegenheiten.
er soll seine lv unterstützen.
da gibts eben die verschiedensten möglichkeiten.
das einfachste wäre erst mal die infopolitik bundesweit,weil die sache betrifft eben hauptsächlich nicht-s-h ler.
und wenn schon bei der grünen woche als beispiel ettliche 1000e € ausgegeben werden, dann sollte man eben solche öffentlichkeitswirksamen veranstaltungen auch für solche probleme nutzen.
oder aber den lv entsprechende experten an die seite stellen und und und.
klar sind solche sachen nicht einfach aber wenigstens versuchen muß man es.
und um noch mal drauf zurück zu kommen, wenn die parteien eben "nichtexperten" schicken, dann müssen die verbände experten schicken so das den "nichtexperten" hören und sehen vergeht.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> und um noch mal drauf zurück zu kommen, wenn die parteien eben "nichtexperten" schicken, dann müssen die verbände experten schicken so das den "nichtexperten" hören und sehen vergeht.


 
Glaube mir, da waren schon Experten anwesend, der CDU-Mann bekam teilweise den Mund nicht mehr zu.... Er hatte keinerlei Argumente mehr und sagte abschließend nur, das kommt so wie geplant und das wird nicht wieder geändernt.

Ist doch eine schöne Demokratie, oder?:m

Der Verband und alle Anderen hätten also von vornherein nicht involviert werden brauchen, denn die Meinung stand zu 100% Fest, das Beteiligen war wohl lediglich das erfüllen der Form....


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Frage : Was die CDU eingeführt hat kann doch von der SPD jetzt wieder zurück genommen werden ???


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Frage : Was die CDU eingeführt hat kann doch von der SPD jetzt wieder zurück genommen werden ???


 
Ja könnte schon. 
Nicht aber wenn es um Geld geht,ausserdem haben wir Geldknappheit da zählt jeder Groschen.

|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja könnte schon.
> Nicht aber wenn es um Geld geht,ausserdem haben wir Geldknappheit da zählt jeder Groschen.
> 
> |wavey:



Gegen Geld knappheit kenn ich ein Mittel,schnappt Euch ne Gitarre und nen Hut,und ab in die Fussgängerzone:m


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Gegen Geld knappheit kenn ich ein Mittel,schnappt Euch ne Gitarre und nen Hut,und ab in die Fussgängerzone:m


 
Würde manchen von da oben mal wieder auf'n Boden der tatsachen zurück bringen.


So genug ot,sonst schimpft gleich jemand.
|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hast Recht:q


----------



## a.bu (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Frage : Was die CDU eingeführt hat kann doch von der SPD jetzt wieder zurück genommen werden ???




Wenn die neue Landesregierung erst ein mal Fahrt aufgenommen hat, werden wir über die 10 Euro sicher lachen. Ich habe absolut keine Sorge das sich unsere umweltbewußten Naturschüzer wieder einiges einfallen lassen uns das Angeln in SH in den nächsten Jahren zu verleiden....wetten daß! Ich war als Angler mit Peter Harry voll zufrieden, der hat uns unserer Hobby frei ausüben lassen und wäre, wenn er von einem großen Angelerverband nicht angefeindet worden wäre sogar Pate der Jugend WM Boot im vorletzten Jahr geworden.Wäre zu der Zeit der freundliche Mann mit der Fliege in Amt und Würden gewesen, hätte man die Veranstalter warscheinlich sofort "verhaftet". Die 10 Euro sind wenn sie denn zweckgebunden eingesetzt werden meiner Meinung nach völlig o.K.. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Norbi schrieb:


> Frage : Was die CDU eingeführt hat kann doch von der SPD jetzt wieder zurück genommen werden ???


 
Ich denke, da besteht kaum eine Chanchse.

Das Gesetz ist gerade frisch gedruckt, da wird so schnell bestimmt keiner ein neues Gesetzgebungsverfahren einleiten, denn die neue Regierung hat jetzt besztimmt viele andere Dinge zu tun, die müssen sich erst einmal finden und richtig zusammenraufen.

Ich denke, das wird frühestens in 10 - 15 Jahren wieder zur Debatte stehen.

Was jetzt aktuell ansteht ist die Änderung der Küsten- und Binnenfischereiordnung..., mal sehen, was denen da noch alles einfällt....|kopfkrat


----------



## toe-b (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

wusste gar nicht, dass das Gesetz seit dem 01.07. schon in Kraft ist:
http://www.agitano.com/magazin/maga...i_neue_regelungen_fuer_angler_in_kraft_29329/

Weiß jemand ob das wirklich schon ausgelebt wird?


----------



## Steinbeißer53 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Und wie, waren am letzten Sonntag vor Dahme zum Dorschangeln mit eigenem Boot draußen. Wurden von der WS kontrolliert. Ich musste meinen Schein mit Marke vorweisen, den ich gerade einen Tag vorher bei meinem Angeldealer erworben hatte - sonst wären 15 Euronen Strafe fällig gewesen.

Mein Sohn musste 15 Euro abdrücken. Er hatte seinen Angelschein vergessen. Ansonsten waren die Kollegen von der WS sehr nett.


----------



## toe-b (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

und ich dachte es hieß mal, dass es einige Monate "straffreie" Übergangszeit geben soll...


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



toe-b schrieb:


> und ich dachte es hieß mal, dass es einige Monate "straffreie" Übergangszeit geben soll...



wahrscheinlich deshalb "nur" 15 Euros


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich diese Marke käuflich erwerben kann?


----------



## Tayson (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hallo Findling,

probiere es hier:

*Landesamt für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume *
*des Landes Schleswig-Holstein*
Fischereiaufsicht
Am Jachthafen 4
23774 Heiligenhafen
Tel.: 04362 - 8209

MfG


----------



## Norbi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Moin,hier wird auch noch ein Amt erwähnt!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3665713&postcount=35


----------



## detlefb (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Findling schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip geben, wo ich diese Marke käuflich erwerben kann?




Hier

Da die weg gehen wie warme Semmel - vorher anrufen|wavey:


----------



## Arne1979 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Hallo,
wie ist das eigentlich? Wenn ich in Hamburg wohne und in einem Verein bin, der in SH Vereinsgewässer hat, muss ich jetzt auch diese Abgabe bezahlen um in meinen Vereinsgewässer zu angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Normal ja, Du bist ja kein Einheimischer ....


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



detlefb schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> Da die weg gehen wie warme Semmel - vorher anrufen|wavey:




Danke,

das liegt mit Abstand am besten für mich. 

Grüße!


----------



## Fish&Chips (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Moin zuammen,
wie steht die Möglichkeit diese Marke zu bekommen, wenn ich mich spontan entscheide in Heiligenhafen mit dem Kutter auf Dorsch zu angeln, und da Morgens um 5.00Uhr ankomme??? Haben die Kutter an Bord die Marken?


----------



## Skizzza (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Nein die Kutter soweit ich weiß nicht, aber Baltic Kölln und Kött haben beide morgens vor dem Auslaufen offen (jeden Tag) und verkaufen diese Marken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



toe-b schrieb:


> und ich dachte es hieß mal, dass es einige Monate "straffreie" Übergangszeit geben soll...


 

Das galt nur bis zur endgültigen Regelung in der Duchführungsverordnung, die am 01.07.2012 in Kraft gestzt wurde. Die Übergangszeit war somit vom 06.11.2011 - 30.06.2012 =immerhin fast 8 Monate.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Arne1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie ist das eigentlich? Wenn ich in Hamburg wohne und in einem Verein bin, der in SH Vereinsgewässer hat, muss ich jetzt auch diese Abgabe bezahlen um in meinen Vereinsgewässer zu angeln?


 
Definitiv JA!


----------



## Sinned (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Wie hoch fällt denn der Strafbetrag aus?
Und werden auch Kutter bisher kontrolliert?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



pimp_up_ur_life schrieb:


> Wie hoch fällt denn der Strafbetrag aus?
> Und werden auch Kutter bisher kontrolliert?


 
Keine Ahnung, wie hoch das ist, kenne die Bußgeldkataloge dazu nicht, kann von Fall zu Fall auch unterschiedlich sein. 

Auch wie es auf den Kuttern läuft, da habe ich keine genaue aktuelle Kenntnis. In der Vergangenheit wurden auf jeden Fall Kutter auch schon auf See kontrolliert, nach dem normalen Fischereischein, rechnen muss man da also überall mit.


----------



## beschu (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

ganz kurz:hier in M/V werden auch die Kutter kontrolliert und ohne Küstenschein gibt es richtig saftige Strafen(Fischwilderei)und "Ausreden"lässt man nicht gelten...."Unwissenheit"schützt vor Strafe nicht#c...Ob sich dieser "Nervenkitzel"lohnt,muss jeder für sich entscheiden....und es wird bei euch bestimmt nicht anders laufen als bei uns,denn es geht um GELD#q


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

in s-h ist es aber kein erlaubnisschein wie in meck-pom, sondern lediglich ein nachweis über gezahlte fischereiabgabe für s-h.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> in s-h ist es aber kein erlaubnisschein wie in meck-pom, sondern lediglich ein nachweis über gezahlte fischereiabgabe für s-h.
> 
> antonio


 
Macht im Ergebnis aber keinen Unterschied.

- für beide muss man bezahlen
- ohne beide darf man nicht Angeln
- Wird man ohne erwischt, zahlt man in beiden Fällen ein Bußgeld

Wie man das nun namentlich nennt ist dann völlig egal.


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

richtig ohne wird in beiden fällen bestraft.
kann aber einen unterschied in der strafe machen bzw. ob es ne owi oder ne straftat ist.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Macht im Ergebnis aber keinen Unterschied.
> 
> - für beide muss man bezahlen
> - ohne beide darf man nicht Angeln
> ...



Mit den einen darfst du angeln, mit den anderen bekommst du erst die Erlaubnis für eine Gastkarte zu bezahlen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mit den einen darfst du angeln, mit den anderen bekommst du erst die Erlaubnis für eine Gastkarte zu bezahlen.


 
Nöö, Du darfst mit beiden sofort losangeln. Gastkarten brauchst Du nur an Gewässern kaufen, die in privater Hand sind, für alle anderen nicht.

Du darfst also mit dem Küstenfischereischein M-P gleich an der Küste der Ostsee losangeln.

Du darfst auch genauso mit dem Urlauberfischereischein S-H genauso wie mit der neuen Zusatzabgabe sofort in der Ostsee losangeln


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

hier gehts meines wissens um die fischereiabgabe und nicht um den urlauberschein.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> hier gehts meines wissens um die fischereiabgabe und nicht um den urlauberschein.
> 
> antonio


 
Habe ich gerade ergänzt, ist aber genau die gleiche Wirkung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Naja, wenn das alles so toll ist mit der zusätzlichen Fischereiabgabe, warten wir halt drauf, bis dann die anderen Bundesländer auch alle so eine zusätzliche Abgabe einführen  ...

Immerhin hat der LSFV-SH richtigerweise versucht, den Unfug zu verhindern, da das eine Systemfrage ist und nicht um die 10 Euro geht.


Denn damit begibt sich das Land zum einen in eine in Deutschland einzigartige Sonderposition, welche am Ende auch bedeuten kann, dass die Anerkennung der Fischereischeine anderer Ländern zukünftig grundsätzlich an einen Obulus an die Verwaltung gekoppelt wird - oder im schlimmsten Falle ganz aufgekündigt..

Für mich ein typischer Fall von Föderalismusunfug im Bereich Angeln mehr.

Da hat der Verband aber zumindest in meinen Augen mal richtig reagiert, indem er das zu verhindern versucht hat..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn damit begibt sich das Land zum einen in eine in Deutschland einzigartige Sonderposition, welche am Ende auch bedeuten kann, dass die Anerkennung der Fischereischeine anderer Ländern zukünftig grundsätzlich an einen Obulus an die Verwaltung gekoppelt wird - oder im schlimmsten Falle ganz aufgekündigt..
> 
> Für mich ein typischer Fall von Föderalismusunfug im Bereich Angeln mehr.
> 
> .


 
Das unterschreibe ich zu 100% ich finde das auch nicht gut, hätte leiber eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung, aber ändern kann man das nun nicht und wir müssen da "erst einmal" mit leben. Solange sich aber keiner aus andern Bundesländern *offiziell *bei der S-H-Regierung *beschwert,* solange gehen die davon aus, das das ganz toll ist und keiner was dagegen hat.


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

man hätte ja auch ganz einfach nen erlaubnisschein für die küstengewässer machen können und fertig.
aber da fehlen ja dann die 10 € extra pro "ausländischem" angler, die im binnenland angeln wollen.

antonio


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich zu 100% ich finde das auch nicht gut, hätte leiber eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung, aber ändern kann man das nun nicht und wir müssen da "erst einmal" mit leben. Solange sich aber keiner aus andern Bundesländern *offiziell *bei der S-H-Regierung *beschwert,* solange gehen die davon aus, das das ganz toll ist und keiner was dagegen hat.



beschweren wird sich da kein bl, es könnte eben zur nachahmung animieren oder eben dazu, daß die gegenseitige anerkennung der fs erschwert werden könnte.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> man hätte ja auch ganz einfach nen erlaubnisschein für die küstengewässer machen können und fertig.
> aber da fehlen ja dann die 10 € extra pro "ausländischem" angler, die im binnenland angeln wollen.
> 
> antonio


 
Aus meiner Sicht hätte man das komplett lassen können, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man das nur auf Küstengewässer (die gehen bei Elbe, Stör, Eider, Schlei usw. teilweise bis 30km in´s Binnenland hinein) beschränken sollte.... Einfach gar nicht und fertig.

Ein "kleiner Wehrmutstropfen" ist lediglich, dass es zu 100% den Fischen und den Gewässern zugute kommt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> beschweren wird sich da kein bl, es könnte eben zur nachahmung animieren oder eben dazu, daß die gegenseitige anerkennung der fs erschwert werden könnte.
> 
> antonio


 
Nicht die Bundesländern sondern die Angler anderer Bundesländer müssen massenhaft Beschwerdeschreiben an die Regierung senden. Und gleichzeitig müssten Massenstornierungen bei den Ferienwohnungen erfolgen unter Angabe des Grundes "neue Fischereiabgabe", das ist ein Druckmittel, wenn Einnahmen an anderer Stelle deswegen wegfallen.....

Den anderen Ländern tut es ja nicht weh, lediglich den Anglern aus diesen Ländern.....


----------



## antonio (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hätte man das komplett lassen können, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum man das nur auf Küstengewässer (die gehen bei Elbe, Stör, Eider, Schlei usw. teilweise bis 30km in´s Binnenland hinein) beschränken sollte.... Einfach gar nicht und fertig.
> 
> Ein "kleiner Wehrmutstropfen" ist lediglich, dass es zu 100% den Fischen und den Gewässern zugute kommt.



tja dann hätten eben einnahmen gefehlt für die landeskasse.
das was da an geld eingenommen wird, spart das land.

klar den andern ländern tut es nicht weh.
aber was ist wenn politiker aus den andern ländern dadurch zu irgendwelchem unfug animiert werden unter dem deckmantel für die eigenen angler was zu tun?

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. August 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



antonio schrieb:


> tja dann hätten eben einnahmen gefehlt für die landeskasse.
> das was da an geld eingenommen wird, spart das land.
> 
> klar den andern ländern tut es nicht weh.
> ...


 
Deswegen sage ich ja:

Offizielle Beschwerden schreiben und Buchungen stornieren, mit genau diesem Grund.

Dann sind die zusätzlichen Einnahmen die daraus folgen so schnell dahin, so schnell können die gar nicht gucken....

Nichtstun ist billigend in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## MaxMann (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Es steht ja das man in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz haben muss um als Angler nicht die 10€ zu zahlen.
Angler anderer Bundesländer müssen die 10€ zahlen.
Was aber wenn man wie Ich in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz hat aber ein Angelschein aus Meck-Pom hat? 
Weil man dort in einem Verein ist und dort schon richtig viel Geld für Angelkarten ausgegeben hat wie die See'nkarte, Küstenkarte und Flusskarte, was mal eben schon 130€ sind.
In dem neuen Gesetz steht nichts davon wie man da mit Umgeht oder Umgegangen wird.

Ich war Angeln und wurde auch Kontrolliert mit gutem gewissen das bei mir ja alles passt, da ich ja in SH mein Wohnsitz habe.
Ich musst einpacken, hab noch nicht mal eine Angel im Wasser gehabt.
Der hat sich meine Daten aufgeschrieben und weg war er.
Heute in der Post ein Bescheid von der LFischG mit einem Verwarnungsgeld von 15€.

Wenn es eindeutig im Gesetz stehen würde dann hätte ich auch diese Marke gekauft so aber war Ich im Glauben das ich in SH wohne ja ausreicht.

Wie jetzt da gegen Vorgehen (Anwalt) ???

Gruß
MaxMann


----------



## N00blikE05 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

Das is ja richtig dreist. Komme aus der Nähe von Bremen und war auch anner Ostsee auf Fehmarn am Angeln. Die Regeleung war mir neu. Hab meinen Schein der Polizei gezeigt und da fragte er mich nach dem Zusatzschein. Ich: Zusatzschein? Naja da meinte er, dass wir die Ruten ausn Wasser ziehen und eben inne Stadt fahren sollen, zwecks Zusatzschein. Die meinten auch, dass ab nächstes Jahr eine Anzeige zusätzlich geschaltet wird.


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MaxMann schrieb:


> Es steht ja das man in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz haben muss um als Angler nicht die 10€ zu zahlen.
> Angler anderer Bundesländer müssen die 10€ zahlen.
> Was aber wenn man wie Ich in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz hat aber ein Angelschein aus Meck-Pom hat?
> Weil man dort in einem Verein ist und dort schon richtig viel Geld für Angelkarten ausgegeben hat wie die See'nkarte, Küstenkarte und Flusskarte, was mal eben schon 130€ sind.
> ...



Schleswig Holsteiner wären mit einem Schein aus SH ausgenommen, da diese die Jährliche Abgabe gezahlt haben (Seuermarke im Schein) .
Dieses hast du ja definitiv nicht !
Es handelt sich um eine Fischereiabgabe (Seuermarke).
Diese kaufen Schleswig Holsteiner und jetzt eben auch auswertige.


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MaxMann schrieb:


> Es steht ja das man in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz haben muss um als Angler nicht die 10€ zu zahlen.
> Angler anderer Bundesländer müssen die 10€ zahlen.
> Was aber wenn man wie Ich in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz hat aber ein Angelschein aus Meck-Pom hat?
> Weil man dort in einem Verein ist und dort schon richtig viel Geld für Angelkarten ausgegeben hat wie die See'nkarte, Küstenkarte und Flusskarte, was mal eben schon 130€ sind.
> ...


 
da hat marioschreiber völlig Recht...... auch wenn du alle Scheine hast u.s.w., aber eben für *"dein" Bundesland*..... nicht für SH......  (darum heisst es doch auch *Fischereiabgabe für SH).*#c 
Wenn du z.B. einen Touristenschein für die Müritz hast, kannst du doch auch nicht am Bodensee angeln....oder?|kopfkrat
Ist halt wieder ein anderes "Königreich"....... Und den Anwalt kannst du dir meiner Meinung nach wirklich sparen......


----------



## lausi97 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MaxMann schrieb:


> Es steht ja das man in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz haben muss um als Angler nicht die 10€ zu zahlen.
> Angler anderer Bundesländer müssen die 10€ zahlen.
> Was aber wenn man wie Ich in SH sein Hauptwohnsitz hat aber ein Angelschein aus Meck-Pom hat?
> Weil man dort in einem Verein ist und dort schon richtig viel Geld für Angelkarten ausgegeben hat wie die See'nkarte, Küstenkarte und Flusskarte, was mal eben schon 130€ sind.
> ...




Zahlen und Gut#h


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

@MaxMann,
klar musst du zahlen,es wird sich aber eher darüber aufgeregt das auch andere Zahlen müssen die zuhause schon gelöhnt haben.McPom ist ein Sonderfall da man dort eine Art Gastkarte für die Ostsee eingeführt hatte.
Der Gedankenfehler der Befürworter ist nur: es ist in SH keine Ostseegebühr die wird in jedem SH-Gewässer extra fällig zur Gastkarte dazu.


----------



## MaxMann (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. einen Touristenschein für die Müritz hast, kannst du doch auch nicht am Bodensee angeln....oder?|kopfkrat


 
das ist mir auch klar #q

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben wenn es besser Erläutert wäre hätte ich mir die Zusatzmarke gehollt.

nur da steht dieses nicht wirklich genau drin, *ja ja ist Auslegungssache* ich weis #d

Der Wortlaut von der Verordnung.

(3) Der Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe wird erbracht, in dem die Abgabemarke mit dauerhaft eingetragener Jahreszahl auf den Fischereischein oder die Ausnahmegenehmigung nach § 5 Abs. 1 und 4 geklebt wird.

ist bei mir der Fall halt nur auf mein Meck-Pom Fischereischein.

(4) Personen, die ihren Hauptwohnsitz nicht in Schleswig-Holstein haben und einen gültigen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes besitzen, erbringen den Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe des Landes Schleswig-Holstein durch Aufkleben der Abgabemarke auf einen Ergänzungsschein zum Fischereischein nach dem Muster der Anlage 3.

ich wohne aber Hauptwohnlich in SH.

Dann find ich es Frech das ich ein Verwarngeld bekomme und andere zum Angelladen geschickt werden ;+


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MaxMann schrieb:


> das ist mir auch klar #q
> 
> Ich habe ja auch geschrieben wenn es besser Erläutert wäre hätte ich mir die Zusatzmarke gehollt.
> 
> ...


 

Oha, da muss man immer ganz genau lesen und nicht nur die Hälfte:

§ 26 Abs.4 Landesfischereigesetz:



> (4)* Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Schleswig-Holstein, solange* die​Inhaberin oder der *Inhaber die Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hat.*


 
Bedeutet, dass wenn Du in SH deinen Hauptwohnsitz hast, dann gilt eben ein Fsichereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes nicht. Da musst Du dir einen Fischereischein für SH holen! Der Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes gilt nur, wenn du auch in einem anderen Bundesland als SH wohnst.


----------



## MaxMann (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

man ist das alles Verwirrend |kopfkrat
dann werde ich mal mein Fischereischein ummelden auf SH.

was mich aber richtig ärgert ist das ich zahlen soll,
wenn andere zum laden geschickt werden um sich denn schein zu hollen um dann weiter zu angeln.

dann wird dies auch nicht richtig ausgeübt und es wird mit der verordnung auch nicht ganz genau genommen.
also wird es mit zweierlei maß gehandhabt |gr:


----------



## antonio (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*

der einen kontrolleur ermahnt eben der andere macht ne anzeige, was solls.
und das fischereigesetz des eigenen bl sollte man in den grundzügen schon kennen.
dann hättest du gewußt, daß du mit hauptwohnsitz in sh auch den schein von sh brauchst.
wenn einer mal knallhart kontrolliert hätte, hätte er dich auch dran kriegen können wegen angeln ohne gültigen fischereischein.
warum hast du überhaupt nen schein aus m-p.
auch mit nem s-h schein kannst du in m-p im verein sein und angeln.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fischereiabgabe für SH*



MaxMann schrieb:


> man ist das alles Verwirrend |kopfkrat
> dann werde ich mal mein Fischereischein ummelden auf SH.


 
Nöö, finde ich überhaupt nicht verwirrend, eigentlich ganz normal. Ich würde auch den SH-Schein holen, dann benötigst Du den aus M-P nicht mehr.




> was mich aber richtig ärgert ist das ich zahlen soll,
> wenn andere zum laden geschickt werden um sich denn schein zu hollen um dann weiter zu angeln.


 
Auch der muss doch zahlen, den Schein bekommt er ja nicht kostenlos, der kostet ihn 10,-€ plus den Betrag, der in seinem Bundesland zu zahlen ist..., der zahlt dann sogar doppelt.





> dann wird dies auch nicht richtig ausgeübt und es wird mit der verordnung auch nicht ganz genau genommen.
> also wird es mit zweierlei maß gehandhabt |gr:


 
Die Polizei winkt ja auch Autofahrer teilweise durch, ohne Bußgeld. Es gibt eben nette Kontrolleure, die schicken einen zum Amt, damit er den Beitrag bezahlt, (ganz ohne kommt er also auch nicht davon) und die, die das ganz eng nehmen.

Und grundsätzlich muss man auch in M-P wohnen, um den dortigen Fsichereischein zu erwerben, wobei die da eine kleine Sonderregelung drin haben, die Du wahrscheinlich genutzt hast. Aber auch dort gibt es einen Hinweis auf die Verfahren in anderen Bundesländern:



> *Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





http://www.lallf.de/Fischereischein-regulaer.126.0.html


----------

